# Oil cooler and turbo oil lines



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

How would you guys connect an oil cooler and the turbo oil lines to your engine?
I dont like very much the option of putting thoil cooler after the turbo in the same line because the flow thru the turbo is very low and the cooler wont cool that much. what do you think?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

an oil cooler isn't necessary......


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> an oil cooler isn't necessary......


Maybe its not necessary but its always a good thing and i already have the cooler, i just need some opinions on how to put it all together.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well i'd say it should go after the oil filter. not connected to the turbo oil lines in any way.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

they sell these small oil coolers that go in line with your feed line, very little pressure drop and cools the oil before it hits your turbo bearings.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Perma-Cool sells Sandwich Oil Adaptors which can be used for an external oil cooler. It is important to use large lines and a low resistance cooler so that the oil flow is not restricted. 

It is also desirable to use a thermostated cooler by-pass so that the oil can come up to temperature when driving on the street. If the oil doesn't warm up it can't purge any condensation or gasoline (washed down from the cylinder walls in cold weather). 

Lew


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I would use the Nis Sport oil adapter off the factory sending location and a sandwih plate for the cooler as Lew recommended. The thermostat is VERY important IMHO and would follow that advice as well.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I absolutly agree with you guys. I also think the best is that the cooler should go from the filter with large flow and apart from the turbo.
The only problem is that I am having trouble to find one of those sandwich adaptors where i live. I guess ill have to look around a little more.
Thanks


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

dburone said:


> I absolutly agree with you guys. I also think the best is that the cooler should go from the filter with large flow and apart from the turbo.
> The only problem is that I am having trouble to find one of those sandwich adaptors where i live. I guess ill have to look around a little more.
> Thanks


You can buy Perma-Cool parts online from Summit Racing.

Lew


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

What about putting the cooler between the sending line and the turbo? I know its not the best, but i guess it will work. Flow wont be big since the lines to the turbo arent big, but it will gete even cooler. Its imposible to get that sándwich plate, and it would solve lots of troubles.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> What about putting the filter between the sending line and the turbo? I know its not the best, but i guess it will work. Flow wont be big since the lines to the turbo arent big, but it will gete even cooler. Its imposible to get that sándwich plate, and it would solve lots of troubles.


This doesn't make sense. If you use a sandwich plate the oil being sent to the turbo line would be BEFORE the filter. This is why you want to put the oil feed line (for turbo) at the factory sending unit as it is AFTER the oil filter. 

And you can get those andwich plates through Greddy, they make one for our cars.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

dburone said:


> What about putting the filter between the sending line and the turbo? I know its not the best, but i guess it will work. Flow wont be big since the lines to the turbo arent big, but it will gete even cooler. Its imposible to get that sándwich plate, and it would solve lots of troubles.


All the oil leaving the oil pump should go through the filter. Otherwise, you will have unfiltered oil circulating throughout the engine. Only a small fraction of the oil goes to the turbo. It would be essentially the same as running without a filter.

Why is it impossible to get the sandwich plate? Summit Racing ships all over the world.

Lew


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Sorry, i made a mistake. I wanted to say putting the cooler between......
I already edited the post.


----------

